# Guter Kühler für i7 4770K



## mxxxxn (27. Januar 2015)

*Guter Kühler für i7 4770K*

Hallo Leute.
Bin gerade dabei mir einen i7 4770K zu kaufen.
Möchte diesen dann auch übertakten.
Welchen Kühler würdet ihr mir da empfehlen.
Er sollte dabei leise und kompakt sein damit er in mein Corsair Obsidian 250D passt.
Ich habe dieses Thema in den Wasserkühlungsbereich geschrieben weil ich mir denke eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung wäre das richtige für mich.
Falls ihr aber Alternativen habt bin ich denen auch nicht abgeneigt.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guter Kühler für i7 4770K*

Kommt Luftkühlung nicht in Frage? Denke von Noctua oder bequiet gibt es bestimmt was leistungsstarkes kompaktes 

Und warum nicht der 4790K?


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guter Kühler für i7 4770K*

AiO-Wakü: Raijintek Triton (0R100018) oder Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190)

Luftkühler: Cryorig C1 (CR-C1A)


----------



## mxxxxn (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guter Kühler für i7 4770K*

Danke für die Antworten.
Luftkühlung kommt in Frage.
Aber der Kühler darf nicht höher als 95mm sein und sollte genug Leistung haben.
Ich habe für den 4770K ein gutes Angebot in Aussicht.
Könnte ein 120mm Wasserkühler auch reichen?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guter Kühler für i7 4770K*

ich hab den i7 4770k über ein Jahr lang mit einem Samuel 17 gekühlt, welcher noch etwas kleiner ausfällt als der verlinkte cyroig.
hatte keine Probleme.
selbst große Intel CPUs lassen sich mittlerweile relativ gut in ITX Systemen verbauen. Wenn man nicht grad zu viel OC Betreibt kann man die Temperaturen der Prozessoren noch ganz gut in den Griff kriegen, 84W TDP sei dank.

im groben und ganzen kann man aber sagen,... je größer der Kühler desto besser die Lautstärke und Wärmeabfuhr.


----------



## Braineater (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guter Kühler für i7 4770K*



mxxxxn schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Luftkühlung kommt in Frage.
> Aber der Kühler darf nicht höher als 95mm sein und sollte genug Leistung haben.
> Ich habe für den 4770K ein gutes Angebot in Aussicht.
> Könnte ein 120mm Wasserkühler auch reichen?



Solange du nicht übertaktest sollte ein 120er AiO auch reichen. Wie beispielsweise: Alphacool Eisberg 120 CPU - Black | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aber wie Snuggle schon schrieb, wenn du genügend Platz hast, dann nimm was größeres.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guter Kühler für i7 4770K*



mxxxxn schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Luftkühlung kommt in Frage.
> Aber der Kühler darf nicht höher als 95mm sein und sollte genug Leistung haben.
> Ich habe für den 4770K ein gutes Angebot in Aussicht.
> Könnte ein 120mm Wasserkühler auch reichen?



Ich gehe mal davon aus dass dir die 80€ für die Triton oder Eisberg zu viel sind. Dann kommt vielleicht der Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle in Frage. Ich nutze selbst einen Prolimatech Samuel 17 auf einem Xeon 1230V2 (4Kerne+SMT) und Übertaktungsreserven sind bei dem Kühler nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn es zwingend eine AiO-Wakü mit Singleradiator sein soll dann nimm einfach das günstigste Modell: Cooler Master Seidon 120V *Version 2*


----------

